# portafilter spouts?



## Tag1260 (Jun 17, 2019)

I have a Gaggia Classic but this would apply to any machine. It comes with a double pour portafilter spout. Can I just unscrew this (yes it unscrews) and use it without for single pours? Or is there a reason for the spout as it is? I never make two shots and using two cups is a little silly. Thanks


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes you can....... 
Although unless you have a very narrow cup doesn't it all go into one cup anyway?

It might splutter a bit I suppose but it won't "do" anything...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

You can get single spouts like this one if you want something more aesthetically pleasing. Personally I got a bottomless portafilter instead which has the added bonus of giving more clearance.


----------

